# Malawi Mbuna setup - recommended substrate?



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'm planning to setup a 3ft 55g malawi Mbuna tank. I have two different types of gravel available. Would they prefer typical aquarium gravel, or larger ~1cm round gravel? Or is there something else recommended for this type of setup?

Also, where is a good place in Vancouver area to get holey rock?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

You would be better off using aragonite or at least crushed coral. They do better with a higher PH. You could put a bag in your filter , but in the tank helps as well.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

JL has caribsea aragonite sand for a pretty good price. It's fine enough for them to sift through as well as providing buffering to a pH of ~8. I highly reccommend sand as it allows you to see some entertaining behavior.

I've been told that fishworld in Langley has some holey rock for a good price, although I have yet to check it out. IPU also has holey rock but for more money.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers (our sponsor, come on guys) have bulk crushed sand in various sizes!!!
@ $1.19 /lb if I remembered correctly.

IPU holey (limestone?) rock @ $2.79/lb if I remembered correctly

SUPPORT OUR SPONSOR


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Any sand will work, but you want a nice fine grade for the idea setup, Mbuna sift sand through there gills for feeding, and also use sand for breeding, so having a fine sand will give you best results.

If you do crushed coral i'd do a bag in the filter or something and stick with sand as a substrate.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

crushed coral (sand) can be really fine too


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

fine sand. I ended up taking an ice cream pale of sand out of my 25 gal, because one side of the glass was 4-5" deep, the other side of the tank was bare glass, because the 5" red zebra re-decorated my tank lol.

the small stuff is great as they can spit it out easy, the larger the rock the harder it is, and more chance of it getting caught in there mouths


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Sep 13, 2010)

I tend to stay away from sand that is to fine because it clogs up, and decreases life of filters. These fish will do fine with just about anything, coral if ph needs a boost, or gravel that wont pass thru filters is what I use, and plenty rock work.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

All you have to do is put a prefilter on the intakes to stop the sand from being sucked in. I think sand is best because you see their true nature more.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Some good advice here. I hope to use sand and will look into a prefilter to prevent sand from damaging the filter. I understand from another thread that silica sand is not recommended as it damages gills... holey rock will increase PH too, right? I'm guessing i will need PH of about 7.8-8.0


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Sand..... Period......


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

AfricanCichlids said:


> I tend to stay away from sand that is to fine because it clogs up, and decreases life of filters.


To have sand is more than worth the impellor replacement price..

(The filter is the correct spot to store the aragonite or coral)


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

if you have the $ to spend, then get Aragonite Select Sand (I got it for $1/lb + tax at King Eds).

If you dont want to spend too much, then playsand will work fine as long as you have a pouch of crushed corals in the tank to increase pH.

for a 55Gallon you probably only need 1 bag of Aroganite sand which comes in 30lbs bags...which will be less than $40 with tax for you. Its definitely worth it as you can truly enjoy these fish and their "natural" behaviors.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I will have enough arragonite to cover a 90g for about 1.5" coming up hopefully in two week. Changing over to a 150g discus - that's the dream at least.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

The down side of aragonite that it is white and tends to wash out the fishes true colors.. Africans feel more comfortable with a dark substrate.. Thats number one.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

sand it is... gklaw, let me know when you're selling yours


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Right now, I have gravel substrate but am planning to change to sand in the future. I agree. Sand would be better with a bit of crushed coral to increase PH. You could also buy holey limestones at Fish World Langley for 1.49/lb I believe.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

kodak said:


> The down side of aragonite that it is white and tends to wash out the fishes true colors.. Africans feel more comfortable with a dark substrate.. Thats number one.


I would have to disagree with the washing out their true colors. You should come see my tank in person and you will change your opinion too 

As far as being "more comfortable", I've had my Africans court and breed and behave very natural with aragonite. I couldn't say too much about this as I dont have black sand in my tanks, but I am sure that it wont increase their comfort level in any way...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can always mix in some black sand with the aragonite if the "whiteness" concerns you. I've done it before and it actually looks pretty nice. A bit of a salt and pepper look. Also helps hide alot of the detritus.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I would have to disagree with the washing out their true colors. You should come see my tank in person and you will change your opinion too
> 
> As far as being "more comfortable", I've had my Africans court and breed and behave very natural with aragonite. I couldn't say too much about this as I dont have black sand in my tanks, but I am sure that it wont increase their comfort level in any way...


Theres no aragonite in Malawi, end of story. No dissrespect


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

are there any dark sand substrates that will also help to increase the hardness?
i love the look of black sand...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Both dark and light substrates have their benefits to African's colors. You may find a 55 Mbuna set up will have a lot of aggression though. I would recommend a fine coral gravel or sand but ensure you buffer the hardness up to keep these guys really healthy, don't rely on the substrate to do that. 
We have holey rock but we have a new variety of stones coming in this October that are fantastic. I don't have pics now unfortunately but it's nice stuff.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 25lb coral sand. PM me if you want them.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Use a fine grade sand, just like beach sand, If you want to buffer the PH wih chrushed coral put it in the filter (i've also been told oyster shells in the filter do an even better job, will try it shortly)

a good sand is more important for natural feeding behivour and breeding


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

kodak said:


> Theres no aragonite in Malawi, end of story. No dissrespect


What I wanted to point out was that the color is purely aesthetic. As long as they have fine sand, they will behave the way they are supposed to be. Most of the African Cichlids we keep have never seen Malawi, its the few rare ones that are wild caught. Good point above, but its flawed


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> What I wanted to point out was that the color is purely aesthetic. As long as they have fine sand, they will behave the way they are supposed to be. Most of the African Cichlids we keep have never seen Malawi, its the few rare ones that are wild caught. Good point above, but its flawed


I'll stay on natures side for this one...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The substrate I liked the best when I kept africans was a mixture of tahitian moon sand and crushed coral. Gives it a salt and pepper look and this way the substrate is neither too dark nor too light.


----------

